# Tips drying



## sastry (May 12, 2018)

Hi
My paphs tips are all drying, whether it is due to fertiliser spray remaining on the leaf tips? any idea as to what the problem is? inserting few pictures of the
leaves.
Thank you 
sastry


----------



## CarlG (May 12, 2018)

Could be your water, as in too much in the way of dissolved solids. I've found that using r/o water really helps all around.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2018)

Personally, I lean more toward a fungal infection.

Big Guns: Cleary's 3336 WP or thiomyl

Organic: Inocucor Garden Solution


----------



## Tom499 (May 12, 2018)

I agree with Ray, that looks abit extreme for fertiliser burn.


----------



## sastry (May 13, 2018)

Thanks for the response, for paphs I am using water with less than 100 TDS and had not this problem earlier, only now it has started. Will try to go slow on nutrition and try Thiomyl.
sastry


----------



## orchid527 (May 13, 2018)

I think one of the important clues is that the same thing is happening on several of your plants. This leads me to believe that it has something to do with your water. I do agree with the others in that it is turning into a fungal issue, but I think that is only secondary. It is not the cause of the problem. You indicate that your water is about 100 ppm TDS. Is there a chance that you are using RO water that has too much sodium? For example, an RO system that taps the soft water supply of the house. Is there a chance that the pots are not being flushed frequently enough? Even at 100 ppm, salts will accumulate eventually without a good flush and appropriate drainage. Is there a chance that you might have changed fertilizer shortly before this started happening? It is important to remember that things like this don't just happen. There is a good reason, but it is probably something you have overlooked because it didn't appear to be significant. Mike


----------



## sastry (May 14, 2018)

Hi
Thanks for the information, the water I have been using is a mixture of rain water and river water balancing the TDS below 100 ppm. Yes, the fertiliser is changed few months back and had to change source of N as the earlier source was unavailable, till then I was using a different combination for paphs. But this drying of tips happened recently and the remaining mottled leaved and green leaved paphs receiving the same water does not have any such problems. I have more than 100 seedlings of different sizes fed with same water and fertiliser dose. Unable to understand this particular problem in few of the plants. Thanks for sharing different angles and will look into it
sastry


----------



## Stone (May 14, 2018)

They look to me very much like they are over watered. Root rot. I would re-pot. I don't think it is salt accumulation (fertilizer burn) as the leaf tips are brown and wet (plump) not brown and dry as happens with that problem.


----------

